# ماهو التصرف وقت الحرب



## Ramy Fahmy (21 أغسطس 2011)

يوجد موضوع في المنتدى عن شيخ الاخوان المسلمين في مصر يقول انه لا ينفع ان ادير خدي الايسر بعد الضرب على خدي الايمن
يعني يقصد ان وقت الحرب الرد يكون بالمثل
وهو دا السؤال لاني شوفت اعضاء كتير بتنادي بان الحرب مع اسرائيل والرد على قتلها لينا عبارة عن قانون غاب
فالكتاب المقدس ماذا يقول لو هاجمتنا اسرائيل وكيف نتصرف ؟


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> يوجد موضوع في المنتدى عن شيخ الاخوان المسلمين في مصر يقول انه لا ينفع ان ادير خدي الايسر بعد الضرب على خدي الايمن
> يعني يقصد ان وقت الحرب الرد يكون بالمثل
> وهو دا السؤال لاني شوفت اعضاء كتير بتنادي بان الحرب مع اسرائيل والرد على قتلها لينا عبارة عن قانون غاب
> فالكتاب المقدس ماذا يقول لو هاجمتنا اسرائيل وكيف نتصرف ؟


*الكتاب المقدس يقول بمنتهي الوضوح و الصراحة :*
*" احبـــــوا اعدائـــــكم  "*
*و هذا هو ما ينبغي ان نطيعه و نطبقه كمسيحيين و ليس كلام هذا المعتوه الحنجورى و لا كلام و تعاليم شريعته الدمويه*​


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

*لكن في كل الاحوال ..سنعطي مالقيصر لقيصر و مالله لله لانه لا يصح ان نطبق جزءا من الكتاب و لا نطبق الاخر .*
*و مالقيصر هنا هو ترك حرية التصرف في الموقف للقيادة السياسية دون تدخل او املاءات من الكنيسه ..و ليفعل الله بيد تلك القياة السياسية ما يراه صالحا لشعبه.*
*و اما مالله فهو اطاعة وصاياه بالحرف الواحد و عدم مخالفتها*​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 أغسطس 2011)

انا مالي بالحكومة
انا عاوز التصرف اللي يرضي ربنا
اعمل ايه ؟


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> انا مالي بالحكومة
> انا عاوز التصرف اللي يرضي ربنا
> اعمل ايه ؟


* هو مش برضه الاخ بيقرا عربي ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> * هو مش برضه الاخ بيقرا عربي ؟؟؟؟*​



اعتقد بردو انك انتا يا عصام بتقرا عربي
عموما اللي فهمته من كلامك ان التصرف اني اسكت مظبوط ؟


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

*مين قال تسكت ؟؟؟؟*
*اعيد لك الرد فدقق فيه جيدا و في معانيه.*

* في كل الاحوال ..سنعطي مالقيصر لقيصر و مالله لله لانه لا يصح ان نطبق جزءا من الكتاب و لا نطبق الاخر .*​
*و مالقيصر هنا هو ترك حرية التصرف في الموقف للقيادة السياسية دون تدخل او املاءات من الكنيسه ..و ليفعل الله بيد تلك القيادة السياسية ما يراه صالحا لشعبه.*

*و اما مالله فهو اطاعة وصاياه بالحرف الواحد و عدم مخالفتها*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 أغسطس 2011)

يا اخي الحبيب

لو في الجيش هتنقذ كل امر ليك

لو مدني هتشارك اخواتي بالسلاة والحب والمساعدات المدنية

مش معني كدة انك تمسك سلاح وتروح تقتل ناس مش ليها ذنب


----------



## The Antiochian (21 أغسطس 2011)

*كلام سليم من الأخوة .*
*يعني كلام أوريجانوس حرفياً كنت سأكتبه .*
*ويضاف إلى ذلك أن المثال الأرقى للتحرير الذي قاده غاندي بسلمية في حال وجود محتل على الأرض .*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

*تعقيبا علي كلام الاخوه سازيد في التوضيح حتي لا يكون هناك لبس :*
*كل يعمل بشريعته.. و ليس للاسلام او اليهودية ان يملوا تصرفا علي المسيحية و المسيحيين بما يخالف شريعتهم*

*فاليهودي قد يحمل السلاح و قد يبادر بالعدوان او يرد علي العدوان كشريعته القائلة عين بعين و سن بسن.*

*و المسلم قد يحمل السلاح و قد يبادر ايضا  بالعدوان او يرد علي العدوان عملا بشريعته القائلة عين بعين و سن بسن و البادئ اظلم .*

*و انا كمسيحي ساعمل بشريعتي فاطيع احكام حكامي و قيادتي السياسية المعينة من قبل الرب و اسير ورائهم طائعا كاوامرهم و لو الي الحرب و لكني ساحارب فقط بفتح صدرى لرصاص المعتدي مسلما كان ام يهوديا و اصفح عن الكل و احبهم و اطلب لهم المغفرة ايضا و ساترك عقاب المعتدي لصاحب العقاب و النقمة و الدينونة*​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 أغسطس 2011)

> و انا كمسيحي ساعمل بشريعتي فاطيع احكام حكامي و قيادتي السياسية المعينة من قبل الرب و اسير ورائهم طائعا كاوامرهم و لو الي الحرب و لكني ساحارب فقط بفتح صدرى لرصاص المعتدي مسلما كان ام يهوديا و اصفح عن الكل و احبهم و اطلب لهم المغفرة ايضا و ساترك عقاب المعتدي لصاحب العقاب و النقمة و الدينونة



!!!!
شكرا لكل الاخوة
ولكن اكيد ربنا مش بيقول كدا


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> !!!!
> شكرا لكل الاخوة
> ولكن اكيد ربنا مش بيقول كدا


*طيب ..قولنا انت ربنا بيقول ايه و وثق كلامك بالادله الكتابيه لو سمحت*​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *طيب ..قولنا انت ربنا بيقول ايه و وثق كلامك بالادله الكتابيه لو سمحت*​



انا بعترف اني جاهل بديني ولسه متعلمتوش
بس اللي اعرفه ومتاكد منه ان ربنا اكيد هيقولنا حافظو على كرامتكم


----------



## coptic eagle (21 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> انا بعترف اني جاهل بديني ولسه متعلمتوش


*يبقي تقعد تسمع و تتعلم  بدل ما تفترض اراء مضلله لك و لغيرك و تخالف تعاليم الكتاب المقدس الواضحه الصريحه.*

*اعتقد الاستماع و التعلم مش عيب و لا هو اهانة لكرامتك*​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 أغسطس 2011)

> يبقي تقعد تسمع و تتعلم بدل ما تفترض اراء مضلله لك و لغيرك و تخالف تعاليم الكتاب المقدس الواضحه الصريحه.
> 
> اعتقد الاستماع و التعلم مش عيب و لا هو اهانة لكرامتك



وعشان كدا انا فتحت الموضوع عشان اسال
وبسال بس ومش بفتي ولا بقول اراء مضللة
انا كل اللي بقوله ان اكيد ربنا بيامرنا بالعزة والكرامة مش اننا نبقي صاغرين زي ما المسلمين بيقولو
كلامي دا غلط ؟


----------



## coptic eagle (21 أغسطس 2011)

يا عم رامي انت ما سمعتش عن القديس ابو سيفين
ما شفتش الراجل اللي بي سيفين






 مرقوريوس عوضًا عنه، وحدث أن أغار البربر على مدينة روما وهدّدوها حتى خاف الإمبراطور وانزعج، إلا أن القديس طمأنه وشجّعه ثم قام بنفسه بقيادة الجيش الإمبراطوري. ظهر له ملاك الرب بلباس مضيء واقترب منه وهو حامل بيده اليمنى سيفًا لامعًا وناداه قائلاً: "يا مرقوريوس عبد يسوع المسيح لا تخف ولا يضعف قلبك بل تقوّ وتشجّع، وخذ هذا السيف من يدي وامضِ به إلى البربر وحاربهم ولا تنسى الرب إلهك متى ظفرت. أنا ميخائيل رئيس الملائكة قد أرسلني الله لأعلمك بما هو مُعد لك، لأنك ستنال عذابًا عظيمًا على اسم سيدنا يسوع المسيح له المجد، ولكني سأكون حافظًا لك وسأقوّيك حتى تكمل شهادتك، وستسمع كل المسكونة عن جهادك وصبرك ويتمجد اسم المسيح فيك". فتناول القديس السيف من يد الملاك بفرحٍ، وما أن أمسكه حتى شعر بقوة إلهية تملأه، ثم مضى بالسيفين (سيفه الخاص والسيف الآخر الذي سلّمه له الملاك) وهجم على البربر فأهلكهم مع ملكهم. منشور إمبراطوري في الوقت الذي وهب الله فيلوباتير نصرة على الأعداء، كان عدو الخير يهيئ حربًا ضد الكنيسة، حيث امتلأ قلب ديسيوس بالشر وبعث منشورًا إلى جميع أنحاء الإمبراطورية جاء فيه: "من ديسيوس إمبراطور روما إلى جميع أنحاء الإمبراطورية. ليكن معلومًا أن آلهة الآباء والأجداد كتبت لنا النصرة. فيلزم على الجميع أن يسجدوا لها. وقد أصدرت أوامري للجميع بتقديم البخور لها، وكل من يطيع أوامري ينال 
http://popekirillos.net/ar/fathersdictionary/read.php?id=1363

او القديس تادرس المشرقي

عودة الأمير تادرس للحرب قام الفرس على مملكة الروم فأرسل دقلديانوس يستدعيه. انطلق إلى إنطاكية، ورافق الأمير تادرس المشرقي في ميدان الحرب، وكانا يعملان معًا، وإذ غلبا نال الأمير تادرس الشطبي حظوة عظيمة لدى دقلديانوس، فجعله واليًا على مدينة أوخيطس. قتل التنين كان بالمدينة تنين ضخم يرتعب منه كل أهل مدينة أوخيطس، فكانوا من فترة إلى أخرى يقدمون له طفلاً أو اثنين يبتلعهما فيهدأ. رأى القديس تادرس والي المدينة رئيس الملائكة يدعوه لإنقاذ امرأة تقف من بعيد تحتاج إلى معونته. وبالفعل تطلع إليها القديس وسألها عن سبب حزنها، فخافت أن تتكلم لكنه إذ ذكر اسم المسيح هدأت وأخبرته أنها إنسانة مسيحية، كان رجلها جنديًا وثنيًا، مات وترك لها ابنين قامت بعمادهما سرًا، وإذ ثار أهل زوجها عليها جاءت إلى هذه المدينة هاربة ومعها الولدان، فأراد أهل المدينة تقديمهما للآلهة. رفض كهنة الأوثان ذلك وطلبوا من مقدمي الطفلين أن يربطوهما في شجرة بجوار الموضع الذي يظهر فيه التنين حتى متى رآهما يأكلهما فيهدأ. إذ رأى القديس مرارة نفسها ركب جواده وانطلق نحو الموضع الذي يظهر فيه التنين، وعبثًا حاول رجال المدينة العظماء ثنيه عن عزمه، إذ كانوا يخافون عليه من هذا الوحش الضخم العنيف. أما هو فصلى إلى ربنا يسوع المسيح علانية، وانطلق يقتل الوحش وأنقذ الولدين بل والمدينة كلها. استشهاده بالرغم من اتفاق ليسينيوس (ليكينيوس) Licinius مع الإمبراطور قسطنطين على ترك الحرية الدينية في البلاد بمقتضى مرسوم ميلان سنة 313م، لكن بقي الأول يضطهد المسيحيين بعنف حتى هزمه قسطنطين عام 325م. في هذه الفترة استشهد الأمير تادرس، الذى اشتكاه كهنة الأوثان لدى الملك ليكينيوس. أعلن الأمير إيمانه أمام الملك فجنّ جنونه، وأمر بضربه بالسياط حتى تهرأ جسمه، كما وُضع على الهنبازين لتمزيقه وكان الرب يسنده ويقويه، وأرسل له رئيس ملائكته ليسنده ويشجعه. حاول ليكينيوس ملاطفته عارضًا عليه الكثير فرفض، فأمر بإلقائه على سرير حديدي وإيقاد نار تحته. وكان الرب يتمجد على يديه فآمن كثير من الجند والجمهور بالسيد المسيح، حتى استشهدت أعداد غفيرة بسببه. عُلق برجليه منكس الرأس بعد ربط حجارة بعنقه. كان كلكيانوس والي الإسكندرية في زيارة للملك فقام بدوره بملاطفة الأمير تادرس ليجتذبه إلى عبادة الأوثان. وبعد عذابات كثيرة ظهر له السيد المسيح يدعوه للتمتع بالفردوس. وأخيرًا قُطعت رأسه في 20 من شهر أبيب. ماجد القس تادرس: سيرة ومعجزات الأمير تادرس الشُطبي، 1982.

http://popekirillos.net/ar/fathersdictionary/startedwith.php?key=3


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 أغسطس 2011)

اخويا كوبتك مشكور على تعبك
بس انا مش بعترف الا بنصوص الكتاب المقدس فقط


----------



## The Antiochian (21 أغسطس 2011)

*الرب يعلمنا التواضع والخدمة والمحبة ، ومن يضع نفسه آخراً هو من يكون أولاً وهو الذي سيحصد الكثير .*
*العزة والكرامة ليست بالقتل ولا بالشرور ، بل بمحاربتها ، لو كان كل منا مسيحي حقيقي فلن أتعدى على كرامتك مهما حدث ، وهذا حقاً ما يرضي الرب .*

*لقد أجبناك حول الطريقة التي تحمينا والتي لا تحملنا ذنباً ، ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله ، وأخي عصام لو أمر بإطلاق الرصاص أو تنفيذ خطة معينة بالتأكيد كان سيفعل ، وإلا فهي خيانة للقادة .*


----------



## coptic eagle (21 أغسطس 2011)

. ظهور الصليب المقدس بعد وفاة أبيه تَسَّلم المملكة ونشر العدل والإنصاف ومنع المظالم، فخضع الكل له وأحبّوه، ووصل عدله إلى سائر البلاد، فأرسل إليه أكابر روما طالبين أن ينقذهم من ظلم مكسيميانوس فزحف بجنده إلى إنقاذهم. وفى أثناء الحرب رأى في السماء في نصف النهار صليبًا مكوّنًا من كواكب مكتوبًا عليه باليونانية الذي تفسيره "بهذا تغلب"، وكان ضياؤه يشع أكثر من نور الشمس، فأراه لوزرائه وكبراء مملكته فقرأوا ما هو مكتوب ولم يًدركوا السبب الموجب لظهوره. وفى تلك الليلة ظهر له ملاك الرب في رؤيا وقال له: "اعمل مثال العلامة التي رأيتها وبها تغلب أعداءك". ففي الصباح جهّز علمًا كبيرًا ورسم عليه علامة الصليب، كما رسمها أيضًا على جميع الأسلحة، واشتبك مع مكسيميانوس في حرب دارت رحاها على الأخير الذي ارتد هاربًا، وعند عبوره جسر نهر التيبر سقط به فهلك هو وأغلب جنوده. ودخل قسطنطين رومه فاستقبله أهلها بالفرح والتهليل، وكان شعراؤها يمدحون الصليب وينعتونه بمخلِّص مدينتهم ثم عيّدوا للصليب سبعة أيام، وأصبح قسطنطين ملكًا على الشرق والغرب.

http://popekirillos.net/ar/fathersdictionary/read.php?id=1396


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> اكيد ربنا بيامرنا بالعزة والكرامة ؟



*شيل من دماغك المفاهيم الاسلامية الارضية المليئة بالكبر الانساني الزائف الفاني لو عاوز تبقي مسيحي*​​


----------



## MAJI (21 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> يوجد موضوع في المنتدى عن شيخ الاخوان المسلمين في مصر يقول انه لا ينفع ان ادير خدي الايسر بعد الضرب على خدي الايمن
> يعني يقصد ان وقت الحرب الرد يكون بالمثل
> وهو دا السؤال لاني شوفت اعضاء كتير بتنادي بان الحرب مع اسرائيل والرد على قتلها لينا عبارة عن قانون غاب
> فالكتاب المقدس ماذا يقول لو هاجمتنا اسرائيل وكيف نتصرف ؟


الخد الاخر لاتعني الخنوع 
بل معناها استخدم طريق السلام 
فهناك شئ اسمه الحوار 
وهو ماميزه ربنا للانسان دونا عن الحيوان


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 أغسطس 2011)

> شيل من دماغك المفاهيم الاسلامية الارضية المليئة بالكبر الانساني الزائف الفاني لو عاوز تبقي مسيحي



يعني لو واحد ضربني على قفايا في الشارع اعمل ايه طيب يا عصام 
معلش اشرحلي بتقل عليك


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (21 أغسطس 2011)

*القتل في سبيل الدفاع عن الأرض والعرض مسموح في المسيحية بل واجب، لأن الخسائر في النفوس التي تأتي من الإحتلال والغزو أكبر من الخسائر التي تأتي من الدفاع ضد الإحتلال. لو المسيحيين لم يقاتلو ضد الغزو الإسلامي الهمجي مثلا لكانت سويسرا الآن مثل أفغانستان وروما مقرا للخلافة.*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> يعني لو واحد ضربني على قفايا في الشارع اعمل ايه طيب يا عصام
> معلش اشرحلي بتقل عليك


* تسيب ربنا يقطع له ايده اللي اتمدت علي قفاك*​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> * تسيب ربنا يقطع له ايده اللي اتمدت علي قفاك*​



بردو مش فاهم
يعني اكون ماشي مع مراتي في الشارع ويجي يضربني على قفايا واعديها واسيب ربنا يقطع ايده
ويخليني ماشي تاني يروح مديني نفس القفا ؟
معلش علمني يا عصام وخليك معايا للاخر


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *القتل في سبيل الدفاع عن الأرض والعرض مسموح في المسيحية بل واجب، لأن الخسائر في النفوس التي تأتي من الإحتلال والغزو أكبر من الخسائر التي تأتي من الدفاع ضد الإحتلال. لو المسيحيين لم يقاتلو ضد الغزو الإسلامي الهمجي مثلا لكانت سويسرا الآن مثل أفغانستان وروما مقرا للخلافة.*


*دليل كتابي علي كلامك لو سمحت او تعترف بخطاه فورا*​


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> بردو مش فاهم
> يعني اكون ماشي مع مراتي في الشارع ويجي يضربني على قفايا واعديها واسيب ربنا يقطع ايده
> ويخليني ماشي تاني يروح مديني نفس القفا ؟
> معلش علمني يا عصام وخليك معايا للاخر


*الكلام واضح*
*لا تجازوا عن شر بشر*
*لي النقمة ..انا اجازى ..يقول الرب*​


----------



## The Antiochian (21 أغسطس 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *القتل في سبيل الدفاع عن الأرض والعرض مسموح في المسيحية بل واجب، لأن الخسائر في النفوس التي تأتي من الإحتلال والغزو أكبر من الخسائر التي تأتي من الدفاع ضد الإحتلال. لو المسيحيين لم يقاتلو ضد الغزو الإسلامي الهمجي مثلا لكانت سويسرا الآن مثل أفغانستان وروما مقرا للخلافة.*


 
*لا تدع الشر يغلبك ، بل اغلب الشر بالخير ، لذلك لا للقتل . معركتنا الأكبر تبشيرية . ولكن في حالات الحروب الرب يدبر الخير بقدرته ، وهو طلب منا ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله .*


----------



## coptic eagle (21 أغسطس 2011)

يا عم رامي اقرأ مداخلاتي ومداخلة الاخ كرلس 
في حاجه اسمها انتقام وده ضد المسيحيه
لانه ينم عن كره داخلي لشخص المعتدي وفي حاجه اسمها الدفاع عن النفس لانك بتحب نفسك وبتحب عدوك فانت تأخذ هذا لحماية نفسك وتأخذه ايضا حتى يتعلم عدوك ان الاعتداء شئ مرفوض
فمثلا اذا كنت ترفض الاعتداء على عدوك و رد الاهانه لانك تحبه فانت ايضا تحب نفسك ولا تقبل ايضا بالاهانه 
لهذا هدف الدفاع هو اجبار  عدوك على التوقف عن الاهانه
فالوصيه الثايه تقول تحب قريبك كنفسك 
فما توافق عليه لنفسك توافق عليه لقريبك


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (21 أغسطس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *لا تدع الشر يغلبك ، بل اغلب الشر بالخير ، لذلك لا للقتل . معركتنا الأكبر تبشيرية . ولكن في حالات الحروب الرب يدبر الخير بقدرته ، وهو طلب منا ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله .*



*أخي الحبيب الإنطاكي أنا أتكلم عن القتال للدفاع وليس للهجوم. الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية نفسها حاربت، مثلا ضد هجوم الوثنيين على روسيا (إسأل عن القديس ألكسندر نيفسكي مثلا). لا ندعو الى القتل ولكن لو وُضعنا بين خيارين: أن نُقتل و أن تُستباح أراضينا وأعراضنا أو أن ندافع، فماذا نختار؟*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

coptic eagle قال:


> وفي حاجه اسمها الدفاع عن النفس


*مافيش حاجه اسمها الدفاع عن النفس في الكتاب المقدس*
*لكن فيه حاجه اسمها " الرب يدافع عنكم.. و انتم تصمتون ".*​


----------



## The Antiochian (21 أغسطس 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *أخي الحبيب الإنطاكي أنا أتكلم عن القتال للدفاع وليس للهجوم. الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية نفسها حاربت، مثلا ضد هجوم الوثنيين على روسيا (إسأل عن القديس ألكسندر نيفسكي مثلا). لا ندعو الى القتل ولكن لو وُضعنا بين خيارين: أن نُقتل و أن تُستباح أراضينا وأعراضنا أو أن ندافع، فماذا نختار؟*


 
*بصراحة أول مرة أسمع عنه ، وإن كنت أعلم أن البيزنطيين خاضوا حروباً .*
*ولكني أعلم أن الكنيسة أخذت على أوغسطينوس السماح بالقتل دفاعاً عن النفس .*
*ربما علينا أن نسعى لأقل الشرور .*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *الكلام واضح*
> *لا تجازوا عن شر بشر*
> *لي النقمة ..انا اجازى ..يقول الرب*​



افادكم الله
انا هسيب الرب يقطعله ايده
بس بعد ما اكون كسرتهاله
عشان في كرامة للانسان والرب مش ضد دا


----------



## coptic eagle (21 أغسطس 2011)

ايه ياعم عصام ما شفتش تاريخ الاباء القديسين 
ابقى راجع بقية المداخلات
اما بقى الدليل الكتابي فشوف ابو الاباء ابراهيم عمل ايه عشان ينقذ لوط


*2 وَأَخَذُوا لُوطاً ابْنَ أَخِي أَبْرَامَ وَأَمْلاَكَهُ وَمَضَوْا، إِذْ كَانَ سَاكِنًا فِي سَدُومَ.
13 فَأَتَى مَنْ نَجَا وَأَخْبَرَ أَبْرَامَ الْعِبْرَانِيَّ. وَكَانَ سَاكِنًا عِنْدَ بَلُّوطَاتِ مَمْرَا الأَمُورِيِّ، أَخِي أَشْكُولَ وَأَخِي عَانِرَ. وَكَانُوا أَصْحَابَ عَهْدٍ مَعَ أَبْرَامَ.*
*14 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَبْرَامُ، أَنَّ أَخَاهُ سُبِيَ جَرَّ غِلْمَانَهُ الْمُتَمَرِّنِينَ، وِلْدَانَ بَيْتِهِ، ثَلاَثَ مِئَةٍ وَثَمَانِيَةَ عَشَرَ، وَتَبِعَهُمْ إِلَى دَانَ.*
*15 وَانْقَسَمَ عَلَيْهِمْ لَيْلاً هُوَ وَعَبِيدُهُ فَكَسَّرَهُمْ وَتَبِعَهُمْ إِلَى حُوبَةَ الَّتِي عَنْ شِمَالِ دِمَشْقَ.*
*16 وَاسْتَرْجَعَ كُلَّ الأَمْلاَكِ، وَاسْتَرْجَعَ لُوطاً أَخَاهُ أَيْضًا وَأَمْلاَكَهُ، وَالنِّسَاءَ أَيْضًا وَالشَّعْبَ.*
*17 فَخَرَجَ مَلِكُ سَدُومَ لاسْتِقْبَالِهِ، بَعْدَ رُجُوعِهِ مِنْ كَسْرَةِ كَدَرْلَعَوْمَرَ وَالْمُلُوكِ الَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِلَى عُمْقِ شَوَى، الَّذِي هُوَ عُمْقُ الْمَلِكِ.*
*http://st-takla.org/Bibles/BibleSearch/showChapter.php?book=1&chapter=14&q=+%D9%84%D9%88%D8%B7*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *أخي الحبيب الإنطاكي أنا أتكلم عن القتال للدفاع وليس للهجوم. الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية نفسها حاربت، مثلا ضد هجوم الوثنيين على روسيا (إسأل عن القديس ألكسندر نيفسكي مثلا). لا ندعو الى القتل ولكن لو وُضعنا بين خيارين: أن نُقتل و أن تُستباح أراضينا وأعراضنا أو أن ندافع، فماذا نختار؟*


*اخي *
*اين الدليل الكتابي الذي طلبته منك علي كلامك؟؟؟*
*دعك من الادلة التاريخية فحتي القديس يخطئ و يسقط و موسي النبي نفسه كان قاتلا *
*لنحتكم فقط لكلام الكتاب المقدس و ليس لتصرفات البشر و لو كانوا قديسين حتي*​


----------



## The Antiochian (21 أغسطس 2011)

*أيقونة القديس أليكسندر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## coptic eagle (21 أغسطس 2011)

*يا اخ عصام ربنا يخليك يا اخويا الحبيب اقرأ الكتاب المقدس كويس لان داود في المزمور بيقول 
*
5) سفر المزامير 127: 1
إِنْ لَمْ يَبْنِ الرَّبُّ الْبَيْتَ، فَبَاطِلاً يَتْعَبُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ. إِنْ لَمْ يَحْفَظِ الرَّبُّ الْمَدِينَةَ، فَبَاطِلاً يَسْهَرُ الْحَارِسُ.
فيا اخ عصام اقرأ المزمور كويس


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

*


coptic eagle قال:



			ايه ياعم عصام ما شفتش تاريخ الاباء القديسين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


coptic eagle قال:


> *ابقى راجع بقية المداخلات*
> *اما بقى الدليل الكتابي فشوف ابو الاباء ابراهيم عمل ايه عشان ينقذ لوط*
> 
> 
> ...



*يا حبيبي انت تستشهد ليس حتي بالناموس الغير مكتمل الذي هو شريعة اليهود لكن تستشهد بما هو سابق حتي علي هذا الناموس.*
*عندما تستشهد - كمسيحي - فلتستشهد بتعاليم الناموس المكتمل و الذي اكتمل بتعاليم السيد المسيح .*
*و الناموس المكتمل يقول :*
*21 **قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تقتل.ومن قتل يكون مستوجب الحكم.*
*22 **واما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من يغضب على اخيه باطلا يكون مستوجب الحكم.ومن قال لاخيه رقا يكون مستوجب المجمع.ومن قال يا احمق يكون مستوجب نار جهنم.*

*25 **كن مراضيا لخصمك سريعا ما دمت معه في الطريق.لئلا يسلمك الخصم الى القاضي ويسلمك القاضي الى الشرطي فتلقى في السجن.*
*26 **الحق اقول لك لا تخرج من هناك حتى توفي الفلس الاخير*


*38 **سمعتم انه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن.*
*39 **واما انا فاقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر.بل من لطمك على خدك الايمن فحوّل له الآخر ايضا.*
*40 **ومن اراد ان يخاصمك وياخذ ثوبك فاترك له الرداء ايضا.*
*41 **ومن سخرك ميلا واحدا فاذهب معه اثنين.*
*42 **من سألك فاعطه.ومن اراد ان يقترض منك فلا ترده*
*43 **سمعتم انه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك.*
*44 **واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم.*
*45 **لكي تكونوا ابناء ابيكم الذي في السموات.فانه يشرق شمسه على الاشرار والصالحين ويمطر على الابرار والظالمين.*
​


----------



## coptic eagle (21 أغسطس 2011)

فيا اخ عصام لماذا يسهر الحراس


----------



## MAJI (21 أغسطس 2011)

اخ رامي فهمي
هناك ردود فعل فورية للانسان 
فمثلا لو تفاجأت بسقوط ثعبان عليك من غصن شجرة فانك تلقائيا ستبعده عنك او تقتله فورا لكنك لا تبحث عن الثعايين لتقتلهم 
حسب الكتاب يجب ان تتصرف بحكمة كأن تمسك المعتدي وتقوده الى قسم الشرطة او تفضح فعلته امام الناس فيخزى ليكون اجراءك تعليمي تهذيبي اكثر من ضرب وانتقام 
ما اقصده نحن كمسيحيين يجب ان نكون مختلفين 
كما قال الرب سلموا على اصدقائكم واعدائكم فان سلمتم على اصدقائكم فقط فاي اجر لكم اليس الوثنيون يفعلون هذا؟
المسيحيون غير
وبتصرفنا الحكيم نشهد للمسيح


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

coptic eagle قال:


> *يا اخ عصام ربنا يخليك يا اخويا الحبيب اقرأ الكتاب المقدس كويس لان داود في المزمور بيقول *
> 
> 5) سفر المزامير 127: 1
> إِنْ لَمْ يَبْنِ الرَّبُّ الْبَيْتَ، فَبَاطِلاً يَتْعَبُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ. *إِنْ لَمْ يَحْفَظِ الرَّبُّ الْمَدِينَةَ،* فَبَاطِلاً يَسْهَرُ الْحَارِسُ.
> فيا اخ عصام اقرأ المزمور كويس


*لا معلش ..اقراه انت كويس*​


----------



## Rosetta (21 أغسطس 2011)

مفهوم الدفاع عن النفس في المسيحية ليس دمويا وإجراميا وليس بالسيف والسلاح
الدفاع عن النفس في المسيحية يكون بالحكمة والبساطة والتقليل من الشر "كُونُوا حُكَمَاءَ كَالْحَيَّاتِ وَبُسَطَاءَ كَالْحَمَامِ"
ولكن هذا *لا يعني أن يقف المسيحي ذليلا أمام من يهجم عليه ويريد به الشر *
فكلنا نعلم أن الدفاع عن النفس غريزة وضعها الرب في الخليقة كلها 
فمن حق كل مسيحي أن يدافع عن نفسه بما أعطاه إياه الرب من الحكمة وبأقل شر إن أمكن


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 أغسطس 2011)

MAJI قال:


> اخ رامي فهمي
> هناك ردود فعل فورية للانسان
> فمثلا لو تفاجأت بسقوط ثعبان عليك من غصن شجرة فانك تلقائيا ستبعده عنك او تقتله فورا لكنك لا تبحث عن الثعايين لتقتلهم
> حسب الكتاب يجب ان تتصرف بحكمة كأن تمسك المعتدي وتقوده الى قسم الشرطة او تفضح فعلته امام الناس فيخزى ليكون اجراءك تعليمي تهذيبي اكثر من ضرب وانتقام
> ...



في بلاد كتير مش فيها شرطة
زي افريقيا كدا البلد عبارة عن متمردين بتحارب متمردين
حتي في مصر دلوقتي الامن لسه مش استتب
يعني لو روحت القسم ولقيت فيه حد وقولتله عاوز اعمل محضر ضد واحد ضربني بالقفا هيحبسيني انا عشان جاي اهرج
انا مش قادر اتصور يعني ايه واحد يضربني على قفايا واسكتله ومقطعلوش ايده اللي ضربني بيها دي او حتي اعلمه الادب واعاقبه على قلة ادبه


----------



## coptic eagle (21 أغسطس 2011)

واضح انك حتى يا اخ عصام لم تقرأ الناموس  كويس  
مع احترامي ليك فانت اخ عزيزي من زمان من ايام الاقباط الاحرار
فنحن نلتزم بروح الناموس وليس باحكام الناموس
فو قرأت الناموس ستجد الاتي ان الناموس يقول 

*ليس معنى هذا ان اتركه يسرقني
فالعهد القديم كما قال ان جاع عدوي فاطعمه وان عطش فاسقيه ولكنه
قال
40) سفر الأمثال 25: 21
إِنْ جَاعَ عَدُوُّكَ فَأَطْعِمْهُ خُبْزًا، وَإِنْ عَطِشَ فَاسْقِهِ مَاءً، 


) **سفر اللاويين 19**: 18
لاَ تَنْتَقِمْ وَلاَ تَحْقِدْ عَلَى أَبْنَاءِ شَعْبِكَ، بَلْ تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ.


ولكنه قال

) **سفر الخروج 22**: 2

إِنْ وُجِدَ السَّارِقُ وَهُوَ يَنْقُبُ، فَضُرِبَ وَمَاتَ، فَلَيْسَ لَهُ دَمٌ.


يعني العهد القديم كما امرنا بالاحسان للاعداء لدرجة ان نقوم بالاحسان للقريب في وقت الجوع والعطش ولكنه لم يقل لنا اتركوهم ينهبون بيوتكم

قال لا تنتقموا من اعدائكم
ولكن لو الواحد في حالات معينه مضطر يقتل يبقى ما فيش مانع 
وهذا لانه فقط يدافع عن اهله يعني عندك سير القديسين زي القديس ابو سيفين
*

* 
*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> *في بلاد كتير مش فيها شرطة*



*لكن فيه " ربنا "  و هو موجود في كل البلاد حتي البلاد اللي مافيهاش شرطه ..و انا بصراحه مؤمن ان ربنا اقوى من اي شرطه و قادر يجيب لي حقي من اللي ظلمني .*
*انت ايه رايك ؟؟؟  **مؤمن ان فيه حاجه اسمها "ربنا اللي اقوى من الكل" و الا لا ؟؟؟*​


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

*


coptic eagle قال:



			واضح انك حتى يا اخ عصام لم تقرأ الناموس كويس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


coptic eagle قال:


> *مع احترامي ليك فانت اخ عزيزي من زمان من ايام الاقباط الاحرار*
> *فنحن نلتزم بروح الناموس وليس باحكام الناموس*
> *فو قرأت الناموس ستجد الاتي ان الناموس يقول *
> 
> ...



* واضح عزيزى انك انت اللي بتقرا الحته اللي عاجباك من الناموس و تسيب ميت حته عشان مش  عاجبينك.*
*قل لي اخي ..هذا الكلام الذي ورد علي لسان السيد المسيح له كل المجد( الناموس المكتمل ) ..نرميه في البحر مثلا ؟؟؟؟*
*38 **سمعتم انه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن.*
*39 **واما انا فاقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر.بل من لطمك على خدك الايمن فحوّل له الآخر ايضا.*
*40 **ومن اراد ان يخاصمك وياخذ ثوبك فاترك له الرداء ايضا.*
*41 **ومن سخرك ميلا واحدا فاذهب معه اثنين.*
*42 **من سألك فاعطه.ومن اراد ان يقترض منك فلا ترده*​


----------



## Critic (21 أغسطس 2011)

*الى الاخ السائل و الاخ عصام*
*ربنا مش عايزنا ننام و هو يعمل كل حاجة*
*وقت لما تيجى حرب ربنا مش هينزل ملايكة لان احنا لينا دور*
*و الدليل اننا بسبب تقاعصنا وتخازلنا و تواكلنا بقينا ضيوف فى ارضنا بعد الاحتلال الاسلامى اللى محدش وقفه عند حده*

*الدفاع عن نفسى و عن بيتى و عن اهلى هو حق آدمى و مدنى حتى لو لم يكن مسيحى (علما بانى ارى انه لا يخالف المسيحية)*
*ولا اعتقد ان الرب سيحاسبنى على دفاعى عن نفسى لان دفاعى ليس هجوم و لا انتقام بل ...دفاع*
*مثال :*
*لن اترك احد يضرب امى*
*لن اترك احد يعتدى على اختى*
*لن اترك احد يحرق كنيستى*

*و لكن*
*لن الجأ للدفاع بالقوة الا اذا كان اعتدائهم لا يصد و لا يرد الا بالقوة*

*اخ عصام*
*ان اعتقدت انت اعتقاد مختلف فهذا رأيك*
*و من فضلك رجاء محبة :*
*لا تعتبر الكل مخطئأ لانهم لا يفكرون مثلك او لا يفسرون الايات من نفس منظورك !!*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 أغسطس 2011)

> انت ايه رايك ؟؟؟ مؤمن ان فيه حاجه اسمها "ربنا اللي اقوى من الكل" و الا لا ؟؟؟



وعشان هو قوي يبقي مش ينفع لولاده انهم يكونو صاغرين
ينضربو على قفاهم في الشوارع ويقولو حلوة


----------



## Rosetta (21 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *لكن فيه " ربنا "  و هو موجود في كل البلاد حتي البلاد اللي مافيهاش شرطه ..و انا بصراحه مؤمن ان ربنا اقوى من اي شرطه و قادر يجيب لي حقي من اللي ظلمني .*
> *انت ايه رايك ؟؟؟  **مؤمن ان فيه حاجه اسمها "ربنا اللي اقوى من الكل" و الا لا ؟؟؟*​



طبعا كلنا مؤمنين بإنه ربنا أقوى من كل البشر وهو إللي بياخد كامل حقوقنا 
بس هاد يا عصام ما بيعني إني كمسيحي أوقف ذليل وأنا بنضرب وتتم إهانتي وبينسلب مني ممتلكاتي أو أرضي أو أي شيء يخصني 
الدفاع عن النفس غريزة من الرب هو وضعها فينا وهي حق من حقوقنا وليست عيب أو حرام أو خطيئة 
صح السيد المسيح قال *"أحبوا أعدائكم"* لأنه المسيحية علمتنا المحبة والتسامح حتى مع الأعداء والأشرار ولكن بنفس الوقت لم يقل أن نبقى مذلولين مهانين لهؤلاء الأعداء و الأشرار لو أرادوا بنا شرا


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 أغسطس 2011)

> الدفاع عن نفسى و عن بيتى و عن اهلى هو حق آدمى و مدنى حتى لو لم يكن مسيحى
> ولا اعتقد ان الرب سيحاسبنى على دفاعى عن نفسى لان دفاعى ليس هجوم و لا نتقام بل ...دفاع مثال :
> لن اترك احد يضرب امى
> لن اترك احد يعتدى على اختى
> ...



يعني لو واحد ماشي ولقي واحد ضربه على قفاه
يعمل معاه ايه ؟


----------



## Rosetta (21 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> وعشان هو قوي يبقي مش ينفع لولاده انهم يكونو صاغرين
> ينضربو على قفاهم في الشوارع ويقولو حلوة



لا إنت فاهم غلط يا رامي !!! 
من حق المسيحي يدافع عن نفسه تحت أي ظرف بيتعرض إله 
ولكن بتقليل الشر إن أمكن لأن المسيحية لا تأمر بالقتل والسلاح


----------



## coptic eagle (21 أغسطس 2011)

1) إنجيل يوحنا 13: 34

وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ: أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا. كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا.


2) إنجيل يوحنا 15: 9

كَمَا أَحَبَّنِي الآبُ كَذلِكَ أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا. اُثْبُتُوا فِي مَحَبَّتِي.

يا اخ عصام الرب قال احبوا بعضكم بعضا كما احببتكم انا 


15) رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 12: 6
لأَنَّ الَّذِي يُحِبُّهُ الرَّبُّ يُؤَدِّبُهُ، وَيَجْلِدُ كُلَّ ابْنٍ يَقْبَلُهُ».

هكذا نحن ايضا فنحن نؤدب ابنائنا حتى ينشئوا في مخافة الرب
ونضطر احيانا ان نأخذ مواقف  قاسيه من الاعداء ليست بغرض الانتقام ولكنها بغرض التأديب واقرأ ناموس العهد القديم جيدا 
واقرأ عن التأديب


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> لا إنت فاهم غلط يا رامي !!!
> من حق المسيحي يدافع عن نفسه تحت أي ظرف بيتعرض إله
> ولكن بتقليل الشر إن أمكن لأن المسيحية لا تأمر بالقتل والسلاح



طيب حضرتك ممكن تتعبي شوية وتحطيلي ايات الكتاب المقدس اللي بتقول كدا عشان اقراها واحاول افهمها
معلشي اختي روز هتعبك معايا


----------



## Critic (21 أغسطس 2011)

> يعني لو واحد ماشي ولقي واحد ضربه على قفاه
> يعمل معاه ايه ؟


بص مقدرش اجيبك بأسم المسيحية لانى مش المتحدث الرسمى بها
اقدر اقولك على تصرفى انا من منظورى الخاص و اسبابى الخاصة
لو مفيش امن و لا حد ياخدلى حقى بالقانون همسكه اتعارك معاه و اخد حقى
هدافع عن نفسى طبعا
الرب لا يريدنى ذليل منكسر القلب او مصاب بصغر النفس او اى عاهة نفسية جراء كونى "ملطشة"


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *وقت لما تيجى حرب ربنا مش هينزل ملايكة لان احنا لينا دور*
> *!*


*لا.. معلش بقي اخي كريتيك ..اقراء الكتاب المقدس " كويس " :*​ 
*ملوك 2 : 19 : 33*
*33 **في الطريق الذي جاء فيه يرجع والى هذه المدينة لا يدخل يقول الرب.*
*34 **وأحامي عن هذه المدينة لاخلّصها من اجل نفسي ومن اجل داود عبدي*
*35 **وكان في تلك الليلة ان ملاك الرب خرج وضرب من جيش اشور مئة الف وخمسة وثمانين الفا.ولما بكروا صباحا اذا هم جميعا جثث ميتة.*​


----------



## Critic (21 أغسطس 2011)

*



لا.. معلش بقي اخي كريتيك ..اقراء الكتاب المقدس " كويس "

أنقر للتوسيع...

**و معظم حروب موسى لم يكن فيها ملائكة اطلاقا*
*لو كل حرب سينزل الرب ملائكة و لن يكون لنا دور فلننام و ناكل و نشرب و نبيع ارضنا و نصير فيها ضيوفا ثم نعود و نقول : اه يا رب لماذا تركنا ...بل لوم نفسك عل تقاعسك تحت قناع روحى !*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

coptic eagle قال:


> 1) إنجيل يوحنا 13: 34
> 
> وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ: أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا. كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا.
> 
> ...


* المفاهيم في ذهنك مختلطه عزيزى *
*ما علاقة تاديب الرب لمن يحبهم بانتقام الانسان لنفسه من اعدائه و مجازاته لهم عن شرهم بشر مثله؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 أغسطس 2011)

> بص مقدرش اجيبك بأسم المسيحية لانى مش المتحدث الرسمى بها
> اقدر اقولك على تصرفى انا من منظورى الخاص و اسبابى الخاصة
> لو مفيش امن و لا حد ياخدلى حقى بالقانون همسحكه اتعارك معاه و اخد حقى
> هدافع عن نفسى طبعا
> الرب لا يريدنى ذليل منكسر القلب او مصاب بصغر النفس او اى عاهة نفسية جراء كونى "ملطشة"



انا عاوز يا كريتك التصرف اللي يرضي ربنا
بايات من الكتاب المقدس معلش مش باقوال شخصية عشا ننهي الموضوع لانه طول


----------



## Critic (21 أغسطس 2011)

اخ عصام من فضلك
لا توجه نقد للعضو نفسه بل لرأيه كى لا تحدث خصومات او عثرات
هل الفرق واضح ؟


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *لو كل حرب سينزل الرب ملائكة و لن يكون لنا دور فلننام و ناكل و نشرب و نبيع ارضنا و نصير فيها ضيوفا ثم نعود و نقول : اه يا رب لماذا تركنا ...بل لوم نفسك عل تقاعسك تحت قناع روحى !*


*هذه وجهة نظر شخصيه تخصك اخي لكن من فضلك لا تحاول الادعاء بان لها علاقة بالكتاب المقدس من قريب او بعيد* 
*



و معظم حروب موسى لم يكن فيها ملائكة اطلاقا

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا عزيزى "اقراء في الكتاب المقدس قليلا" لو سمحت .
هل موسي و بني اسرائيل هم من هزموا فرعون و جنوده  بقوة ذراعهم و اغرقوهم في البحر ام ذراع الرب القوية هي التي حاربت عنهم؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## Critic (21 أغسطس 2011)

> انا عاوز يا كريتك التصرف اللي يرضي ربنا
> بايات من الكتاب المقدس معلش مش باقوال شخصية عشا ننهي الموضوع لانه طول


هل تتوقع ان احضر لك اية تقول : من ضربك على قفاه اضربه على قفاه ؟!!
المسيحة ليست ديانة "حرف" يا سيدى الفاضل بل ديانة روحية
توجد حوادث و شخصيا و حكايات نخرج منها بتعاليمنا و مش شرط ابدا تلاقى "حرف" صريح

بأختصار المسيحة تدعو لمسالمة جميع الناس على قدر استطاعتنا
و الدفاع عن انفسنا لا يخالف المسيحية
بل ان اسرائيل حينما هاجمه اعدائه امره الرب بالحرب دفاعا و وقف معهم و هزم اعدائهم حتى هتفوا للرب "القوى فى الحروب"


----------



## Basilius (21 أغسطس 2011)

*سعد زغلول قالها 
( مفيش فايده )*


----------



## Critic (21 أغسطس 2011)

مرة اخرى اخ عصام لا علاقة لك بنقد بشخصى سواء مباشرة او تلميحات او استنتاجات و ارجو ان تكتفى بمناقشة الاراء
و لا تفرض على ان افكر مثلك كى ارضيك
و ارجو الا تقصر الحق على نفسك فقط و تعطى مساحة للاراء الاخرى


----------



## Rosetta (21 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> طيب حضرتك ممكن تتعبي شوية وتحطيلي ايات الكتاب المقدس اللي بتقول كدا عشان اقراها واحاول افهمها
> معلشي اختي روز هتعبك معايا



يا رامي المسيح طلب منا التصرف بالحكمة والعقل خارج نطاق الدموية والقتل* "كُونُوا حُكَمَاءَ كَالْحَيَّاتِ وَبُسَطَاءَ كَالْحَمَامِ"* وبنفس الوقت لم يطلب منا أن نبقى مهانين ومذلولين للأعداء والأشرار فالدفاع عن النفس لم يذكره الكتاب المقدس على أنه خطيئة !


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *و الدفاع عن انفسنا لا يخالف المسيحية*
> *بل ان اسرائيل حينما هاجمه اعدائه امره الرب بالحرب دفاعا و وقف معهم و هزم اعدائهم حتى هتفوا للرب "القوى فى الحروب"*



*كان هذا في القديم يا عزيزى " قبل اكتمال الناموس"..لكن انظر ماذا يقول المسيح في شان الدفاع عن النفس :*
*51 **واذا واحد من الذين مع يسوع مدّ يده واستل سيفه وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع اذنه.*
*52 **فقال له يسوع رد سيفك الى مكانه.لان كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون.*
*53 **أتظن اني لا استطيع الآن ان اطلب الى ابي فيقدم لي اكثر من اثني عشر جيشا من الملائكة.*
​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> هل تتوقع ان احضر لك اية تقول : من ضربك على قفاه اضربه على قفاه ؟!!
> المسيحة ليست ديانة "حرف" يا سيدى الفاضل بل ديانة روحية
> توجد حوادث و شخصيا و حكايات نخرج منها بتعاليمنا و مش شرط ابدا تلاقى "حرف" صريح
> 
> ...



ماشي يا سيد كريتك
متشكرين لتعبك 
افادكم الله


----------



## coptic eagle (21 أغسطس 2011)

* سمعتم انه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن.*
*39 **واما انا فاقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر.بل من لطمك على خدك الايمن فحوّل له الآخر ايضا.*

*يا اخ عصام اقرأ بقية الايات كويس 
*
* «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ.
39 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ، بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضًا.
40 وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضًا.
41 وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِدًا فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ.
42 مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ، وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ.
*
*فالمقصود هنا انه احيانا العطاء يزيل البغضة والكراهيه 
يعني مثلا عندك اسحق لما كان بيترك ابار المياه للفلسطينيون بالرغم من انهم بيخدوها من غير وجه حق*

*9 وَحَفَرَ عَبِيدُ إِسْحَاقَ فِي الْوَادِي فَوَجَدُوا هُنَاكَ بِئْرَ مَاءٍ حَيٍّ.
20 فَخَاصَمَ رُعَاةُ جَرَارَ رُعَاةَ إِسْحَاقَ قَائِلِينَ: «لَنَا الْمَاءُ». فَدَعَا اسْمَ الْبِئْرِ«عِسِقَ» لأَنَّهُمْ نَازَعُوهُ.
21 ثُمَّ حَفَرُوا بِئْرًا أُخْرَى وَتَخَاصَمُوا عَلَيْهَا أَيْضًا، فَدَعَا اسْمَهَا «سِطْنَةَ».
22 ثُمَّ نَقَلَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ وَحَفَرَ بِئْرًا أُخْرَى وَلَمْ يَتَخَاصَمُوا عَلَيْهَا، فَدَعَا اسْمَهَا «رَحُوبُوتَ»، وَقَالَ: «إِنَّهُ الآنَ قَدْ أَرْحَبَ لَنَا الرَّبُّ وَأَثْمَرْنَا فِي الأَرْضِ».
23 ثُمَّ صَعِدَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ إِلَى بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ.
24 فَظَهَرَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ وَقَالَ: «أَنَا إِلهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ أَبِيكَ. لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ، وَأُبَارِكُكَ وَأُكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكَ مِنْ أَجْلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَبْدِي».
25 فَبَنَى هُنَاكَ مَذْبَحًا وَدَعَا بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ. وَنَصَبَ هُنَاكَ خَيْمَتَهُ، وَحَفَرَ هُنَاكَ عَبِيدُ إِسْحَاقَ بِئْرًا.
26 وَذَهَبَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ جَرَارَ أَبِيمَالِكُ وَأَحُزَّاتُ مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ وَفِيكُولُ رَئِيسُ جَيْشِهِ.
27 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ إِسْحَاقُ: «مَا بَالُكُمْ أَتَيْتُمْ إِلَيَّ وَأَنْتُمْ قَدْ أَبْغَضْتُمُونِي وَصَرَفْتُمُونِي مِنْ عِنْدِكُمْ؟»
28 فَقَالُوا: «إِنَّنَا قَدْ رَأَيْنَا أَنَّ الرَّبَّ كَانَ مَعَكَ، فَقُلْنَا: لِيَكُنْ بَيْنَنَا حَلْفٌ، بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكَ، وَنَقْطَعُ مَعَكَ عَهْدًا:
29 أَنْ لاَ تَصْنَعَ بِنَا شَرًّا، كَمَا لَمْ نَمَسَّكَ وَكَمَا لَمْ نَصْنَعْ بِكَ إِلاَّ خَيْرًا وَصَرَفْنَاكَ بِسَلاَمٍ. أَنْتَ الآنَ مُبَارَكُ الرَّبِّ».
30 فَصَنَعَ لَهُمْ ضِيَافَةً، فَأَكَلُوا وَشَرِبُوا.
31 ثُمَّ بَكَّرُوا فِي الْغَدِ وَحَلَفُوا بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ، وَصَرَفَهُمْ إِسْحَاقُ. فَمَضَوْا مِنْ عِنْدِهِ بِسَلاَمٍ.
32 وَحَدَثَ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَنَّ عَبِيدَ إِسْحَاقَ جَاءُوا وَأَخْبَرُوهُ عَنِ الْبِئْرِ الَّتِي حَفَرُوا، وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «قَدْ وَجَدْنَا مَاءً».
33 فَدَعَاهَا «شِبْعَةَ»، لِذلِكَ اسْمُ الْمَدِينَةِ بِئْرُ سَبْعٍ إِلَى هذَا الْيَوْمِ.
http://st-takla.org/Bibles/BibleSearch/showChapter.php?book=1&chapter=26&q=بئر+سبع*

*
فالمعنى المقصود هو انه احيانا العطاء يزيل الكراهيه
ولكن مش معنا كده اني ادير الخد الثاني بالمعنى الحرفي اني اسيب عدوي يتمادى في الاعتداء فلكل شئ حدود
واقرأ عن المسيح عندما طرد الباعه من الهيكل واستخدم السياط

وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ أُورُشَلِيمَ ارْتَجَّتِ الْمَدِينَةُ كُلُّهَا قَائِلَةً: «مَنْ هذَا؟»
11 فَقَالَتِ الْجُمُوعُ: «هذَا يَسُوعُ النَّبِيُّ الَّذِي مِنْ نَاصِرَةِ الْجَلِيلِ».
12 وَدَخَلَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى هَيْكَلِ اللهِ وَأَخْرَجَ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَبِيعُونَ وَيَشْتَرُونَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ، وَقَلَبَ مَوَائِدَ الصَّيَارِفَةِ وَكَرَاسِيَّ بَاعَةِ الْحَمَامِ
13 وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَكْتُوبٌ: بَيْتِي بَيْتَ الصَّلاَةِ يُدْعَى. وَأَنْتُمْ جَعَلْتُمُوهُ مَغَارَةَ لُصُوصٍ!»
http://st-takla.org/Bibles/BibleSearch/showChapter.php?book=50&chapter=21&q=+الباعه+

واقرأ عن المسيح عندما قال لماذا تضربني
فالسيد المسيح رفض ان يعطي الخد الاخر فكيف تطلب مني هذا 
فمشكلة المسيحين الاقباط انهم طيبون بزياده تفقع

21 لِمَاذَا تَسْأَلُنِي أَنَا؟ اِسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ قَدْ سَمِعُوا مَاذَا كَلَّمْتُهُمْ. هُوَذَا هؤُلاَءِ يَعْرِفُونَ مَاذَا قُلْتُ أَنَا».
22 وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا لَطَمَ يَسُوعَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْخُدَّامِ كَانَ وَاقِفًا، قَائِلاً: «أَهكَذَا تُجَاوِبُ رَئِيسَ الْكَهَنَةِ؟»
23 أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ تَكَلَّمْتُ رَدِيًّا فَاشْهَدْ عَلَى الرَّدِيِّ، وَإِنْ حَسَنًا فَلِمَاذَا تَضْرِبُنِي؟»
24 وَكَانَ حَنَّانُ قَدْ أَرْسَلَهُ مُوثَقًا إِلَى قَيَافَا رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ.
http://st-takla.org/Bibles/BibleSearch/showChapter.php?book=53&chapter=18&q=لماذا+تضربني
*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> مرة اخرى اخ عصام لا علاقة لك بنقد بشخصى سواء مباشرة او تلميحات او استنتاجات و ارجو ان تكتفى بمناقشة الاراء
> و لا تفرض على ان افكر مثلك كى ارضيك
> و ارجو الا تقصر الحق على نفسك فقط و تعطى مساحة للاراء الاخرى


*اليوم هو اخر يوم لي في المنتدي عزيزى كريتيك ..فدعني استمتع "بمناوشتك" قليلا و لا تغضب ..هههههه*​


----------



## Critic (21 أغسطس 2011)

اخ عصام انا مش غاضب اطلاقا
انا بس بقولك على سر الخصومات و الزعل فى اى موضوع
انك انت او انا او غيرنا بدل ما يوجه نقد للرأى او يعرض رأيه المختلف بيوجه نقد للشخص !!
و يا سيدى متمشيش انت اخ عزيز علينا جدا و فراقك خسارة و مش مكسب لاى شخص


----------



## coptic eagle (21 أغسطس 2011)

*المفاهيم في ذهنك مختلطه عزيزى *
*ما علاقة تاديب الرب لمن يحبهم بانتقام الانسان لنفسه من اعدائه و مجازاته لهم عن شرهم بشر مثله؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*فهل الرب عندما سمح لاعداء بني اسرائيل ان يتحكموا فيهم ويقتلوهم كان الرب ينتقم منهم
فاقرأ جيدا عن تاديب الرب
*​


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

coptic eagle قال:


> ​
> *فهل الرب عندما سمح لاعداء بني اسرائيل ان يتحكموا فيهم ويقتلوهم كان الرب ينتقم منهم*
> *فاقرأ جيدا عن تاديب الرب*​


*هو الرب ..يسمح بما يشاء كتاديب او غيره.. و يمنع ما يشاء .*
*اما انت فانسان و ينبغي ان تطيع الوصية ..و الوصية الالهية تقول " لا تقتل "..و اذن فلا تقتل سواء كتاديب او كانتقام او كعدوان او دفاعا عن النفس.*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (21 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *اليوم هو اخر يوم لي في المنتدي عزيزى كريتيك ..فدعني استمتع "بمناوشتك" قليلا و لا تغضب ..هههههه*​



*أتمنى انك تعيد التفكير في قرارك هذا فأنت أخ لنا في هذا المنتدى، حتى مع "مناوشاتك" الكثيرة فنحن نحبك في المسيح وسنحزن جدا لخروجك بهذه الطريقة.*


----------



## coptic eagle (21 أغسطس 2011)

وهل حروب بني اسرائيل مع الكنعانيين كانت ضد وصية لا تقتل 
من فضلك اخ عصام اقرأ العهد القديم جيدا
هل عندما احيانا وفي ظروف صعبه خارجه عن ارادتي واضطر الى القتل دفاعا عن بيتي هل انا كسرت الوصيه القائله لا تقتل
ولاحظ ان العهد القديم يقول ايضا لا تقتل

*) **سفر الخروج 22**: 2

إِنْ وُجِدَ السَّارِقُ وَهُوَ يَنْقُبُ، فَضُرِبَ وَمَاتَ، فَلَيْسَ لَهُ دَمٌ.

*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *أتمنى انك تعيد التفكير في قرارك هذا فأنت أخ لنا في هذا المنتدى، حتى مع "مناوشاتك" الكثيرة فنحن نحبك في المسيح وسنحزن جدا لخروجك بهذه الطريقة.*


* شكرا اخي علي تلك المحبة المسيحية *
*الصالح العام يقتضي رحيلي حتي لا اكون عثرة لغيري و حتي لا يعثرني احد*​


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2011)

*اكتفي بهذا القدر من الرد و اودع الجميع هنا بمحبة الاخوة حتي من اساءوا الي*
*نعمة و محبة و سلام ربنا يسوع المسيح فلتكن مع جميعكم*​


----------



## coptic eagle (21 أغسطس 2011)

* واذا واحد من الذين مع يسوع مدّ يده واستل سيفه وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع اذنه.*
*52 **فقال له يسوع رد سيفك الى مكانه.لان كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون.*
*53 **أتظن اني لا استطيع الآن ان اطلب الى ابي فيقدم لي اكثر من اثني عشر جيشا من الملائكة*

*فاول المشكله بدات ان الناس كانت تعتقد  ان مملكة المسيح مملكه ارضيه 
لهذا الملك هيرودس عندما سمع بمولد المسيح اراد قتله 
وكان هذا الاعتقاد عند اليهود والرومان 
وهذه كانت من ضمن اسباب رفض اليهود للسيد المسيح انه ما جاش عشان يعمل مملكه ارضيه 
والمسيح عشان يفهم بيلاطس البنطي انه لم ياتي لاجل المملكه الارضيه قال*

* أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ، لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. وَلكِنِ الآنَ لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هُنَا».
37 فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ إِذًا مَلِكٌ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ تَقُولُ: إِنِّي مَلِكٌ. لِهذَا قَدْ وُلِدْتُ أَنَا، وَلِهذَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لأَشْهَدَ لِلْحَقِّ. كُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي».*
*http://st-takla.org/Bibles/BibleSearch/showChapter.php?book=53&chapter=18&q=+بِيلاَطُسَ*

*لهذا منع السيد المسيح تلاميذه من استخدام السيف لانهم اذا استخدموا السيف قالوا ان مملكة المسيح من هذا العالم 
وهذا الكلام فقط ينطبق على الكهنه والاكليروس والمبشرون فقط بالمسيح
وليس على الشعب والشرطه 
والدليل على هذا الكلام القديس ابو سيفين عندما حارب البربر اللي كانوا عاوزين يحتلوا روما 
وهذا كان واجب لان جزء من الاضطهاد كان سببه ان انتشار المسيحيه وراء هجوم البربر لهذا كان يجب على القديس منقريوس ان يدافع عن روما
ولا لاصبح  راي الامبراطور صحيحا عندما اضطهد المسيحيون
*


----------



## coptic eagle (21 أغسطس 2011)

تعديل في الجزء الاخير كان الامباطره يعتقدون انه بسبب انتشار المسيحيه غضبت الالهه لهذا حرضت هذه الالهه البرر حتى يهجموا على روما جزاء تركهم للمعابد الوثنيه 
لهذا اعطى الله سيفا لابو سيفين حتى يهزم به البربر حتى يفهم الامبراطور ان النصره بيد الرب


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أغسطس 2011)

*كالعادة خناقة بين اعضاء المنتدى كلهم من جهه وعصام من جهه اخرى
الاخ عصام من حزب لا 
ماعلينا
المسيح ثار على كل فساد 
والثورة على الفساد والحرب ضدها دا شئ مشروع مش ضد فكر الله 
ادير خدى للى ضربنى لان دا حقى وممكن اتنازل عنه 
لكن مخدش مكان مجتمع كامل واسامح واسبب خراب المجتمع 
لما المسيح دخل الهيكل وشافهم دنسوا هيكل الرب العظيم كرشهم وطردهم موقفش ييتفرج
الرب يقاتل عنكم وانتم تصموتون كان ساعتها اسرائيل فى حالة حرب فعلى وقدرة الله جعلتهم يغلبون 
صحيح احنا ملناش اعداء ارضيين ومحاربتنا مع اجناد الشر الروحية ملناش تتطلع لاى ممالك ارضية وكل هدفنا مملكة المسيح السماوية 
لكن مش المطلوب منا اننا نشوف ارضنا وبلدنا بيتم احتلالها ونقف نتفرج 
وفى نفس الوقت مش هنعمل زى حماس وحزب الله وكل واحد يلبس حزام ناسف ويفجر نفسه 
وارجعوا بتاريخكوا للاندلس لما دخلها العرب الجرب والاسبان كرشوهم زى الكلاب والتاريخ يشهد ان ربنا وقف معاهم
اغلب شهداء القرن الثالث الىل احنا منوصلش لتراب جزمهم وشافوا الويل فى سبيل الايمان بالمسيح كانوا جنود فى الجيش الرومانى
ولو كان للاقباط قدرة على مواجهه جيش عمرو بن العاص كان وجههوهم ومكناش هنعيش فى الخراب الىل احنا عايشين فيه دلوقتى بسبب دخول دين العرب ارضنا ونهب خيرنا 
فرق بين/
معاملتك الشخصية مع الناس كما علمنا يسوع
وبين
معاملات المجمتع ككل فى كرامته مع الاخرين بالطرق المشروعة مش بقانون الغابة  
 
فكما تدير خدك وتتنازل عن حقك اسال ان كنت لم افعل رديا فلماذا تتضربنى
دا رائ الشخصى 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أغسطس 2011)

*فى قصة ممكن متكنش مشهورة فى الكتاب فى سفر نحميا
نحميا لما رجع علشان يرمم اسوار اورشليم السامرة سمعت بالخبر واستهزؤا بيهم وعزموا على حربهم 
كان فى شخص سامرى اسمه سنبلط
راح قال للسامريين اليهود الضعفا دول هنسبهم يبنوا من شوية التراب سور 
فنحميا سمع بالكلام دا وقال لربنا اننا بقينا استهزاء الناس وطلب منه يرد تعييرهم
لما العمونين والعرب وباقى الامم اللى حواليهم شايفين بناء السور مستمر قالوا لازم نتدخل ونحاربهم
نحميا كون جيش واقام حراس على اسوار اورشليم وقال لهم
**لاَ تَخَافُوهُمْ بَلِ اذْكُرُوا السَّيِّدَ الْعَظِيمَ الْمَرْهُوبَ، وَحَارِبُوا مِنْ أَجْلِ إِخْوَتِكُمْ وَبَنِيكُمْ وَبَنَاتِكُمْ وَنِسَائِكُمْ وَبُيُوتِكُمْ*
*وبقى العمال شغالين فى السور والجيش بيحمى اسوار اورشليم ضد الاعداء*
*و الله ابطل مشورة الامم وبنوا سور اورشليم 


تكوين جيش لحمايتنا كمجتمع مش ضد فكر الله ومش ضد انى ادير خدى واتنازل عن حقى الشخصى *


----------



## coptic eagle (21 أغسطس 2011)

ممتاز ايه الحلاوه دي


----------



## bob (21 أغسطس 2011)

*انا لي راي في هذا الموضوع يعني هي جت عليا :ura1:
دعونا نتذكر معا قصة داوود النبي وقتاله مع جليات بعد ما عير شعب الله مدة اربعين يوما و مع ذلك لم يتدخل الله في انقاذ الشعب الا عندما ادخل داود اسم الرب في المعركة " انت تاتيني بسيف و رمح و انا اتيك باسم رب الجنود"
بمعني ان لم يدخل داوود لمحاربة جليات و الرب سنده لم ينقذ الشعب من جليات و لم يرسل الله ملاك لمحاربة جليات بل داوود الذي حارب جليات اي يجب ان تعمل ما عليك و ليس التقاعص و تنتظر الرب ان يقوم بكل الامور من اجلك*
[Q-BIBLE]*. فَخَرَجَ رَجُلٌ مُبَارِزٌ مِنْ جُيُوشِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ اسْمُهُ جُلْيَاتُ, مِنْ جَتَّ, طُولُهُ سِتُّ أَذْرُعٍ وَشِبْرٌ,
5. وَعَلَى رَأْسِهِ خُوذَةٌ مِنْ نُحَاسٍ, وَكَانَ لاَبِساً دِرْعاً حَرْشَفِيّاً وَزْنُهُ خَمْسَةُ آلاَفِ شَاقِلِ نُحَاسٍ.
6. وَجُرْمُوقَا نُحَاسٍ عَلَى رِجْلَيْهِ, وَحَرْبَةُ نُحَاسٍ بَيْنَ كَتِفَيْهِ.
7.  وَقَنَاةُ رُمْحِهِ كَنَوْلِ النَّسَّاجِينَ, وَسِنَانُ رُمْحِهِ سِتُّ  مِئَةِ شَاقِلِ حَدِيدٍ, وَحَامِلُ التُّرْسِ كَانَ يَمْشِي قُدَّامَهُ.
8.  فَوَقَفَ وَنَادَى صُفُوفَ إِسْرَائِيلَ: «لِمَاذَا تَخْرُجُونَ  لِتَصْطَفُّوا لِلْحَرْبِ؟ أَمَا أَنَا الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ, وَأَنْتُمْ  عَبِيدٌ لِشَاوُلَ؟ اخْتَارُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ رَجُلاً وَلْيَنْزِلْ  إِلَيَّ.
9. فَإِنْ قَدِرَ أَنْ يُحَارِبَنِي وَيَقْتُلَنِي  نَصِيرُ لَكُمْ عَبِيداً. وَإِنْ قَدِرْتُ أَنَا عَلَيْهِ وَقَتَلْتُهُ  تَصِيرُونَ أَنْتُمْ لَنَا عَبِيداً وَتَخْدِمُونَنَا».
10. وَقَالَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ: «أَنَا عَيَّرْتُ صُفُوفَ إِسْرَائِيلَ هَذَا الْيَوْمَ. أَعْطُونِي رَجُلاً فَنَتَحَارَبَ مَعاً».
11. وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ شَاوُلُ وَجَمِيعُ إِسْرَائِيلَ كَلاَمَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ هَذَا ارْتَاعُوا وَخَافُوا جِدّاً.*[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]*. فَقَالَ رِجَالُ إِسْرَائِيلَ:  «أَرَأَيْتُمْ هَذَا الرَّجُلَ الصَّاعِدَ؟ لِيُعَيِّرَ إِسْرَائِيلَ هُوَ  صَاعِدٌ! فَيَكُونُ أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ الَّذِي يَقْتُلُهُ يُغْنِيهِ  الْمَلِكُ غِنًى جَزِيلاً, وَيُعْطِيهِ ابْنَتَهُ, وَيَجْعَلُ بَيْتَ  أَبِيهِ حُرّاً فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ».
26. فَسَأَلَ دَاوُدُ  الرِّجَالَ الْوَاقِفِينَ مَعَهُ: «مَاذَا يُفْعَلُ لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي  يَقْتُلُ ذَلِكَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيَّ وَيُزِيلُ الْعَارَ عَنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ؟  لأَنَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ هَذَا الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ الأَغْلَفُ حَتَّى يُعَيِّرَ  صُفُوفَ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ؟»
27. فَكَلَّمَهُ الشَّعْبُ بِمِثْلِ هَذَا الْكَلاَمِ قَائِلِينَ: «كَذَا يُفْعَلُ لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي يَقْتُلُهُ».
28.  وَسَمِعَ أَخُوهُ الأَكْبَرُ أَلِيآبُ كَلاَمَهُ مَعَ الرِّجَالِ,  فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ أَلِيآبَ عَلَى دَاوُدَ وَقَالَ: «لِمَاذَا نَزَلْتَ,  وَعَلَى مَنْ تَرَكْتَ تِلْكَ الْغُنَيْمَاتِ الْقَلِيلَةَ فِي  الْبَرِّيَّةِ؟ أَنَا عَلِمْتُ كِبْرِيَاءَكَ وَشَرَّ قَلْبِكَ, لأَنَّكَ  إِنَّمَا نَزَلْتَ لِتَرَى الْحَرْبَ».
29. فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ: «مَاذَا عَمِلْتُ الآنَ؟ أَمَا هُوَ كَلاَمٌ؟»
30.  وَتَحَوَّلَ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ نَحْوَ آخَرَ وَتَكَلَّمَ بِمِثْلِ هَذَا  الْكَلاَمِ, فَرَدَّ لَهُ الشَّعْبُ جَوَاباً كَالْجَوَابِ الأَوَّلِ.
31. وَسُمِعَ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ دَاوُدُ وَأَخْبَرُوا بِهِ أَمَامَ شَاوُلَ. فَاسْتَحْضَرَهُ.
32. فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِشَاوُلَ: «لاَ يَسْقُطْ قَلْبُ أَحَدٍ بِسَبَبِهِ. عَبْدُكَ يَذْهَبُ وَيُحَارِبُ هَذَا الْفِلِسْطِينِيَّ».
33.  فَقَالَ شَاوُلُ لِدَاوُدَ: «لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تَذْهَبَ إِلَى هَذَا  الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ لِتُحَارِبَهُ لأَنَّكَ غُلاَمٌ وَهُوَ رَجُلُ حَرْبٍ  مُنْذُ صِبَاهُ».
34. فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِشَاوُلَ: «كَانَ عَبْدُكَ يَرْعَى لأَبِيهِ غَنَماً, فَجَاءَ أَسَدٌ مَعَ دُبٍّ وَأَخَذَ شَاةً مِنَ الْقَطِيعِ.
35.  فَخَرَجْتُ وَرَاءَهُ وَقَتَلْتُهُ وَأَنْقَذْتُهَا مِنْ فَمِهِ. وَلَمَّا  قَامَ عَلَيَّ أَمْسَكْتُهُ مِنْ ذَقْنِهِ وَضَرَبْتُهُ فَقَتَلْتُهُ.
36.  قَتَلَ عَبْدُكَ الأَسَدَ وَالدُّبَّ جَمِيعاً. وَهَذَا الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ  الأَغْلَفُ يَكُونُ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا لأَنَّهُ قَدْ عَيَّرَ صُفُوفَ  اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ».
37. وَقَالَ دَاوُدُ: «الرَّبُّ الَّذِي  أَنْقَذَنِي مِنْ يَدِ الأَسَدِ وَمِنْ يَدِ الدُّبِّ هُوَ يُنْقِذُنِي  مِنْ يَدِ هَذَا الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ». فَقَالَ شَاوُلُ لِدَاوُدَ: «اذْهَبْ  وَلْيَكُنِ الرَّبُّ مَعَكَ».
38. وَأَلْبَسَ شَاوُلُ دَاوُدَ ثِيَابَهُ, وَجَعَلَ خُوذَةً مِنْ نُحَاسٍ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ وَأَلْبَسَهُ دِرْعاً.
39.  فَتَقَلَّدَ دَاوُدُ بِسَيْفِهِ فَوْقَ ثِيَابِهِ وَعَزَمَ أَنْ يَمْشِيَ  لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ جَرَّبَ. فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِشَاوُلَ: «لاَ  أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَمْشِيَ بِهَذِهِ لأَنِّي لَمْ أُجَرِّبْهَا». وَنَزَعَهَا  دَاوُدُ عَنْهُ.
40. وَأَخَذَ عَصَاهُ بِيَدِهِ, وَانْتَخَبَ  لَهُ خَمْسَةَ حِجَارَةٍ مُلْسٍ مِنَ الْوَادِي وَجَعَلَهَا فِي كِنْفِ  الرُّعَاةِ الَّذِي لَهُ (أَيْ فِي الْجِرَابِ) وَمِقْلاَعَهُ بِيَدِهِ  وَتَقَدَّمَ نَحْوَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ.
41. وَاقْتَرَبَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ إِلَى دَاوُدَ وَحَامِلُ التُّرْسِ أَمَامَهُ.
42. وَلَمَّا رَأَى دَاوُدَ اسْتَحْقَرَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ غُلاَماً وَأَشْقَرَ جَمِيلَ الْمَنْظَرِ.
43. فَقَالَ لِدَاوُدَ: «أَلَعَلِّي أَنَا كَلْبٌ حَتَّى تَأْتِي إِلَيَّ بِعِصِيٍّ». وَلَعَنَ دَاوُدَ بِآلِهَتِهِ.
44. وَقَالَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ لِدَاوُدَ: «تَعَالَ إِلَيَّ فَأُعْطِيَ لَحْمَكَ لِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ وَوُحُوشِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ».
45.  فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ: «أَنْتَ تَأْتِي إِلَيَّ بِسَيْفٍ وَبِرُمْحٍ  وَبِتُرْسٍ. وَأَنَا آتِي إِلَيْكَ بِاسْمِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ إِلَهِ  صُفُوفِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِينَ عَيَّرْتَهُمْ.
46. هَذَا  الْيَوْمَ يَحْبِسُكَ الرَّبُّ فِي يَدِي فَأَقْتُلُكَ وَأَقْطَعُ  رَأْسَكَ. وَأُعْطِي جُثَثَ جَيْشِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ هَذَا الْيَوْمَ  لِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ وَحَيَوَانَاتِ الأَرْضِ, فَتَعْلَمُ كُلُّ الأَرْضِ  أَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِلَهٌ لإِسْرَائِيلَ.
47. وَتَعْلَمُ هَذِهِ  الْجَمَاعَةُ كُلُّهَا أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بِسَيْفٍ وَلاَ بِرُمْحٍ يُخَلِّصُ  الرَّبُّ, لأَنَّ الْحَرْبَ لِلرَّبِّ وَهُوَ يَدْفَعُكُمْ لِيَدِنَا».
48. وَرَكَضَ نَحْوَ الصَّفِّ لِلِقَاءِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ.
49.  وَمَدَّ دَاوُدُ يَدَهُ إِلَى الْكِنْفِ وَأَخَذَ مِنْهُ حَجَراً  وَرَمَاهُ بِالْمِقْلاَعِ, وَضَرَبَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيَّ فِي جِبْهَتِهِ,  فَانْغَزَرَ الْحَجَرُ فِي جِبْهَتِهِ وَسَقَطَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ إِلَى  الأَرْضِ.
50. فَتَمَكَّنَ دَاوُدُ مِنَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ  بِالْمِقْلاَعِ وَالْحَجَرِ, وَضَرَبَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيَّ وَقَتَلَهُ.  وَلَمْ يَكُنْ سَيْفٌ بِيَدِ دَاوُدَ.
51. فَرَكَضَ دَاوُدُ  وَوَقَفَ عَلَى الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ وَأَخَذَ سَيْفَهُ وَاخْتَرَطَهُ مِنْ  غِمْدِهِ وَقَتَلَهُ وَقَطَعَ بِهِ رَأْسَهُ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى  الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّونَ أَنَّ جَبَّارَهُمْ قَدْ مَاتَ هَرَبُوا.*[/Q-BIBLE]
*بمعني داوود انقذ الشعب بقوة الله و لم يتقاعس مثله مثل الجنود
يعني لما تلاقي حقك بيضيع لا تتقاعس و تقول ربنا حيتصرف بقي و اسف للاطاله
*


----------



## My Rock (21 أغسطس 2011)

يُغلق
رحمتك يا رب..


----------

